# Gun Safety Measures



## buildyourar15 (Sep 24, 2020)

When you *build your AR 15*, you need to know the importance of all the safety measures. Firstly, you'll have to keep the muzzle pointed in the right direction. Never point the gun when you're not about to take down a target. Even an unarmed weapon is dangerous, and always remember to unload all the rounds. Well, you have to keep the philosophy simple. Do not think that the Gun is light-hearted. A weapon is known to scare the hell out of you.


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

buildyourar15 said:


> When you *build your AR 15*, you need to know the importance of all the safety measures. Firstly, you'll have to keep the muzzle pointed in the right direction. Never point the gun when you're not about to take down a target. Even an unarmed weapon is dangerous, and always remember to unload all the rounds. Well, you have to keep the philosophy simple. Do not think that the Gun is light-hearted. A weapon is known to scare the hell out of you.


All of my weapons are very lighthearted, I joke around with them all the time about Rosie O'Donnell


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

Phew man, don't joke around with Rosie about your guns though, that lady is more dangerous than all my guns combined. Most my guns are prettier than her though.


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

Jedidiah said:


> Phew man, don't joke around with Rosie about your guns though, that lady is more dangerous than all my guns combined. Most my guns are prettier than her though.


&#128514;&#128076; even the old beat up ones!


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

That was actually a bad line, as I really enjoy old guns with character. A better line would be a Hi-point is prettier than Rosie


----------



## Animediniol (Sep 26, 2017)

One man with a gun can controll 100 without one.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Uhhhh this thread is weird....


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

Bax* said:


> Uhhhh this thread is weird....


This is probably my favorite response &#128514;


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Bax* said:


> Uhhhh this thread is weird....


Why so? The OP has some good points.

When you build your AR if the muzzle is pointed in the wrong direction it is hard to assemble.

And it should be unloaded before you build it ........ why you would load it before you build it is a good question:-? ..... something I wouldn't do.... but if you happen to load it before you build it then yes it is a good idea to unload it before you build it.

Now all of my guns have been serious but I guess you could run into a lighthearted one and they could be dangerous.

So I'm glad the the OP is putting out some good information for us to consider when we build our AR's.;-)

It's just simple philosophy


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

good thing he specified AR15...cause the AR14's are going away soon.


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

bowgy said:


> Bax* said:
> 
> 
> > Uhhhh this thread is weird....
> ...


Apparently, I've been building my AR's all wrong.. I start by putting a bullet on the table, then build my AR around that... that's probably why they're so lighthearted


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

APD said:


> good thing he specified AR15...cause the AR14's are going away soon.


I'll be the first to give up my AR 14, I'm a responsible citizen &#128514;


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

When do the AR-17's hit the market????


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

Critter said:


> When do the AR-17's hit the market????


Now that's funny!

It also got me thinking, if they do ban AR 15's, can I just get AR 17 engraved into the side and keep it?


----------

